# FDA FSMA Regulations Threaten Feeding of Spent Barley



## Highlands (Nov 22, 2013)

If you get spent brewers grain from a local brew pub for your livestock then I would suggest reading this:

http://brewers.informz.net/Brewers/archives/archive_3146038.html

The FDA's proposed regulations may eliminate this source of good food for small livestock owners yet it does nothing for food safety.

You can leave comments to the FDA before the March 31st deadline.


----------

